# Not an engine, just parts



## precisionmetal (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry... not a cool video of a running engine, or even a still photo of one. That will hopefully happen in the future.

A set of 64DP 20°PA gears I just cut for a ¼-scale engine project a friend is working on. All cut from heat treated A2 on my wire edm machine.


----------



## tel (Jan 9, 2010)

And very nice gears they are too! Well done!


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 9, 2010)

I use too edm AGIECUT HSS 250 in my workplace awesome machine :bow:


----------



## rickharris (Jan 9, 2010)

Go on lets see some video of it in action and explain how it works for the less fortunate of us


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 9, 2010)

Drool, drool... I wish I had access to wire EDM. ;D


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_discharge_machining


----------



## precisionmetal (Jan 9, 2010)

> Go on lets see some video of it in action and explain how it works for the less fortunate of us



A couple of pages of explanation:

http://www.wire-edm.com/whatswedm.html

and...

http://www.wire-edm.com/wedmfaq.html

Videos here: http://www.wire-edm.com/videos/index.html

PM


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 9, 2010)

Just curious, does edm cut any metal or just ferrous metals?


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 9, 2010)

Anything metals can be cut the edm wire


----------



## precisionmetal (Jan 9, 2010)

Any _conductive_ material.


----------

